# Strattera for ADHD....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Anybody have any experiences with this? I started about a month ago do not feel any different...will give it two more weeks and see. It is slow acting and can take up to 6 weeks to take affect.


----------



## QS1 (Jan 30, 2015)

My husband takes it for his ADD. It works well for him. Better than the stimulant type medications, those seemed to cause swings, not as stable.


----------



## worried_well (Sep 16, 2013)

My wife used it for a couple of years, against a mix of depression and ADHD. It does take a while before it shows an effect, but it did stabilize her moods well once it was up-and-running.


----------



## MerlinsBritain (Jan 3, 2016)

I am absent minded. I have wasted many hours of my life thinking about it, earliest recorded memory is walking home from school and looking up and realising that I was holding a bemused but kindly strangers hand, instead of my parents (cannot remember which) who was chatting nearby. The life long list of incidents never ends, and I doubt it ever will because I class myself as old school and I will not take anything except natural stuff, herbs and ****. I cannot even be bothered doing that so for me it really is about coping and tolerating my own mistakes.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My daughter took it through her high school years. It did help her but did take awhile to get the full effects and correct dosage. She could not take any of the stimulants. They made her a zombie. The strattera worked well.


----------

